# its slow and its low



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL] chubster cruze by burns760, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I rather enjoyed it being where it was stance wise.... but can't deny... pretty sexy. Those wheels too. Mmmmm.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That'd last about 100 feet here in pothole land.......but, really looks slick!

Really like the rim/tire/fenderwell interface......and the rims themseves.....I always sucker for five spokes.

Nice,
Rob


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that yours???? Holy crap. Love it, good luck with speed bumps


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

ive always been wondering what color is on this cruze, its like a one of a kind. would have got this color too if it was offered here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That looks absolutely awesome.

So awesome, in fact, that I wouldn't dare drive it.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

that looks so sexy, but never culd do this in NYC


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

MjC said:


> ive always been wondering what color is on this cruze, its like a one of a kind. would have got this color too if it was offered here.



I do believe that's *Atlantis Blue Metallic

*


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

You have it on bags? Looks like the wheels are up into the fender. How do you turn?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> You have it on bags? Looks like the wheels are up into the fender. How do you turn?


Naa bro, its static. I'm not going THAT low myself, but probably around Kingscal low.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> I do believe that's *Atlantis Blue Metallic
> 
> *


this looks almost like its a grey  from his other pics that he has of the car in the day time, its like a really really dark blue that ive never seen advertised


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How long would it take to adjust decent ride height from?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Epickphale said:


> I rather enjoyed it being where it was stance wise.... but can't deny... pretty sexy. Those wheels too. Mmmmm.


thank you since stance is the new it thing haha hipster life


Robby said:


> That'd last about 100 feet here in pothole land.......but, really looks slick!
> 
> Really like the rim/tire/fenderwell interface......and the rims themseves.....I always sucker for five spokes.
> 
> ...


i live in pothole lang haha good old socal


bbdhomer said:


> sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!


thank you



iKermit said:


> Is that yours???? Holy crap. Love it, good luck with speed bumps


ya its mine come along way after 2 years,i try to avoid speedbumps with a passion.



MjC said:


> ive always been wondering what color is on this cruze, its like a one of a kind. would have got this color too if it was offered here.





jblackburn said:


> That looks absolutely awesome.
> 
> So awesome, in fact, that I wouldn't dare drive it.


i try not to drive it haha jk i drive it everywhere



kfr291 said:


> that looks so sexy, but never culd do this in NYC


thank you



EcoDave said:


> I do believe that's *Atlantis Blue Metallic
> 
> *


its imperial blue,



titan2782 said:


> You have it on bags? Looks like the wheels are up into the fender. How do you turn?


nope ksport coilovers,turns left fine but rubs on the inside of the wheel well turning right.The camber bolts i installed put the tire away from the fender but moved it too much inside so now it rubs.A good rolling and spacer will fix that soon,but bags are looking better and better everyday.



Mick said:


> How long would it take to adjust decent ride height from?


ive done it so many times now i can adjust height in 15 mins


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Sickterine!!!!! Nice job man....


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Cruzado said:


> Sickterine!!!!! Nice job man....


thanks man what part of socal do you stay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> ive done it so many times now i can adjust height in 15 mins


Good to know. I don't think I could be that low for daily driving. 

By the way did I mention this is my favorite car on the site so far? Can't wait to see the difference in person next week.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow look at Jak... car is looking good buddy ::twothumbs::


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Love everything about it except the fact you only posted one pic.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Seriously jak wth? I'd be whoring my ride if it looked like that.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MjC said:


> ive always been wondering what color is on this cruze, its like a one of a kind. would have got this color too if it was offered here.


Looks like Blue Ray metallic one of the new colors for 2014 model year Cruze.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to agree that it definitely looks like Blue Ray Metallic. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Looks like Blue Ray metallic one of the new colors for 2014 model year Cruze.


wrong its imperial blue 2011 only



CruzeTech said:


> I'm going to agree that it definitely looks like Blue Ray Metallic.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


wrong again noway ive been on this forum for 2 years with a 2014 car lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> wrong its imperial blue 2011 only
> 
> 
> wrong again noway ive been on this forum for 2 years with a 2014 car lol


Is this the same car you started with a few years ago, or did you upgrade since then?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Is this the same car you started with a few years ago, or did you upgrade since then?


same bunk 1.8,No point in changing to gain a little more pep.Plan to keep this car forever,power will come with age


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I said "looks"


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> I said "looks"
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


ok.....so it "looks" like a jetta then too,your point being


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Have you thought about a black bowtie or color matched? That gold bowtie sticks out like sore thumb, still jelly.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

babymobilcruze said:


> Have you thought about a black bowtie or color matched? That gold bowtie sticks out like sore thumb, still jelly.


i want it to stick out,i want people to know its a chevy.Trying to hold it down on the chevy stance game


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

hmmm... Its lacking something... oh yeah, a front lip/bumper


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> hmmm... Its lacking something... oh yeah, a front lip/bumper


bought a ebay one......fit like **** sent it back.
I need a rs bumper with that holden grill


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

jakkaroo said:


> i want it to stick out,i want people to know its a chevy.Trying to hold it down on the chevy stance game


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::goodjob:


----------



## miketempleton (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks sick. Nice work.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

sexiiiii personally wouldn't go that low in my town with a daily but still looks good :th_dblthumb2::goodjob:


----------

